# Are there any proven ways to build muscles



## denial kujur (Jan 6, 2009)

Building muscle takes so long! I train a lot and hard but it takes forever, it seems I just can't do it. Please tell me, are there any proven ways to build muscles? Please reply I am waiting for your replies.<o></o>


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

progressive resistance training. it works. but it's not immediate.


----------



## Abdreamer (Jan 1, 2009)

Weights and eating.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

lots of heavy weights lots of times good food and a lot more rest than you think !!!


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

As stated by others train hard but safely with weights and eat a good diet consisting of quality carbs, good fats and plenty of protein.

When I started training about 20 years ago I was told 'train til ya puke, eat loads of egg fried rice and drink shedloads of guiness youth'.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

do you really have nothing better to do

try this one just give cris a quid lol lol lol


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was pointing out that the advice I was given when I started was misleading and not what experienced people would likely advise you nowadays.


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think Chris was referring to taison


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

You're right, sorry Chris


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry GSP not aimed at you:tongue1:


----------

